# Awesome New Shampoo for Fluffs



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

Just discovered a fantastic new all Natural Shampoo for our fluffs! 
It's called Sofee & Co. and you can get it thru amazon.

Amazon.com : Sofee & Co. Natural Dog Shampoo, White Pear - Natural, Mild, Gentle - Great for sensitive, dry, itchy, or flaky skin - Free of parabens, sulfates, mineral oils, phthalates and artificial dyes - Clean, fresh, deodorizing - Great for hypo-

Just a little goes a long way, it lathers up nicely, and leaves the puppies 
SO silky soft and smelling heavenly! Our sensitive dogs seem to tolerate it better than the other shampoos judging how they don't try to desperately rub it off as they do with other shampoos. 

Here they are just out of the bath! TA DA!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

They look adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So white and soft, :wub:wish you had a scratch and sniff on their pictures lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww so cute! Welcome to SM!


----------

